# Carbon Black BMW E46 M3- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Carbon Black BMW E46 M3- Had quite a few E46 M3's in over the years, the majority Carbon Black and a colour I never tire of.

Washed & de-contaminated,










The 6/7 year old paint looking a little jaded under lighting,























































Knowing how hard the paint is on these, and trying various combinations of pad/polish, it was in with the Festool sheepskin pad & M105,










50/50 example and all before and after shots prior to refinement,










*Roof.*



















*N/S rear qtr.*





































*O/S door.*



















*Bonnet.*














































*O/S wing.*



















*N/S wing.*



















Deep scratch reduced on the eye to a safe level,



















*Lenses.*



















Some 30 hrs later and the correction & refinement stages completed, time for a rinse down I think,










Tailpipes and silencers polished using Megs NXT, followed up with Blackfire metal sealant,




























*Paintwork IPA'd & then pre-cleansed using Blackfire GEP.
*Paintwork sealed using Blackfire Wet Diamond.
*Paintwork waxed with Black Midnight Sun.
*Alloys & Calipers sealed using Blackfire metal sealant.
*Plastic trim protected with GT C4.
*Tyres and arches dressed.
*Glass cleaned throughout & sealed with Nanolex UGS.
*Rubbers fed with SV Seal feed.
*Engine bay de-greased and protected using 303 Aerospace.
*Final wipedown some hours later with Britemax detailing spray.

*Results after 36 hours over 3 days, just enough time in failing light for some pics.*































































































































Thanks for looking and comments welcomed & appreciated.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent work as always Rob, fantastic transformation. Last 2 pics are stunning:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking fantastic :thumb: I also love Carbon Black.. 

I wonder how it handles, I know the Sessantas don't like running different widths, Ie narrow fronts wide rears unless all Sessantas on all corners..


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Great correction shots, never disappointed. :thumb:
Some nice mods on the car as well....


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Stunning result:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome work mate :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Superb results :thumb:

That car has got a banging stance :argie:


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

Love the look of that M3.
Great job!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Cracking work Rob, You made short work of that nasty looking scratch.:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks the *mutts nuts* mate :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

qstix said:


> Looking fantastic :thumb: I also love Carbon Black..
> 
> I wonder how it handles, I know the Sessantas don't like running different widths, Ie narrow fronts wide rears unless all Sessantas on all corners..


Cheers mate, the front has the original Michelins.



UBRWGN said:


> Great correction shots, never disappointed. :thumb:
> Some nice mods on the car as well....


It's had a fair few quid spent on it in the way of modifications, the interior is gorgeous with red/black stitched leather and carbon black facias.



Deanvtec said:


> Cracking work Rob, You made short work of that nasty looking scratch.:thumb:


cheers Dean, the sheepskin pads are awsome for such scratches, can work the polish for ages with very little heat build up.:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

that looks fantastic,brilliant job.


----------



## steinbra (Dec 11, 2009)

Great jobb and a stunning result! What polish did you use for refining? The Blackfire trio looks great,must try that on my fantom black pearlscent A4
best regards Steinar


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

steinbra said:


> Great jobb and a stunning result! What polish did you use for refining? The Blackfire trio looks great,must try that on my fantom black pearlscent A4
> best regards Steinar


Thanks Steinar, refining was completed using Meguiars 205 on a Gloss-it polishing pad.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Bloody lovely job, great depth, clarity and gloss, well done.

A nicely modded car as well which looks just that little bit different without being ott.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous mate, looks mean as now !


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

cheers Dean, the sheepskin pads are awsome for such scratches, can work the polish for ages with very little heat build up.:thumb:[/QUOTE]

Thanks Rob, Ive just ordered some from Mat a few minutes ago, been meaning for ages to try the festool sheepskin pads. Thanks i think for making me spend more money with Mat!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Deanvtec said:


> cheers Dean, the sheepskin pads are awsome for such scratches, can work the polish for ages with very little heat build up.:thumb:
> 
> Thanks Rob, Ive just ordered some from Mat a few minutes ago, been meaning for ages to try the festool sheepskin pads. Thanks i think for making me spend more money with Mat!


:lol: you won't be dissapointed, feel a bit strange at first because they are quite thin but you soon get used to them and they glide across the panel, just keep them spurred regularly.:thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks awesome!

I love bimmers, me!

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Carbon black does look ace when treated with some tlc.
Looks cracking that.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

awesome work sir


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

AS_Dene said:


> awesome work sir


Excellent 1st post  and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely - I agree. A car shape that will never age with me :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work Rob, been working on one of these for the past 3 days myself and know how much work goes in to them :buffer:

Neil


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there Rob:thumb:

Mario


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy cow, paint was hazed and trashed! Outstanding work!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Great work Rob, been working on one of these for the past 3 days myself and know how much work goes in to them :buffer:
> 
> Neil


Cheers Neil, I always find there's a lot of taping up to do and easier to remove certain parts of trim, love this shape M though more so than any other.:thumb:



Eurogloss said:


> Great work there Rob:thumb:
> 
> Mario





dsms said:


> Holy cow, paint was hazed and trashed! Outstanding work!


Cheers Guys, much appreciated.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work again mate, love the side shots in the final pics.

Ive not tried wool pads that much, they worth taking a closer look? Does it speed things up at all?

Francis


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> Top work again mate, love the side shots in the final pics.
> 
> Ive not tried wool pads that much, they worth taking a closer look? Does it speed things up at all?
> 
> Francis


Cheers Francis, need to try the Festool sheepskin pads mate, will correct heavy defects and keeps the heat build up to a minimum thus giving a longer working time for the polish, would say that it corrects in 1-2 passes what it would generally take 3-5 passes with foam, also they finish down quite nicely.

Downside is they can make a fair bit of dust, but I generally rinse a car down after correction anyhow.:thumb:


----------



## J.T (May 6, 2006)

looks lovellllly, hoping to get me one of these next year if things go to plan


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Totally awesome mate, you will either love or hate doing carbon black not an easy colour. Saphire black CSL for me next week.

Quality write up and awesome turnaround by the Gleammachine:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning work, and great car


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A true dream machine stunning job.


----------



## CelicaTsport (Dec 20, 2009)

my next car hopefully......... you have made a mint example out of this one nice work


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok mate, cheers for that.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

stunning work there looks super


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Cracking work Rob. Amazing how the colour changed once it was finished.

Looking forward to friday!


----------



## M3 VUN (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to say that this is my car and Rob did an AWESOME job on it!

My first detail and its stunning when I picked her up, absolutely no swirls, paint was stunning. The paintwork felt great.

Was kinda weird as I kept on wanting to feel my car up:lol:

Will certainly recommend him to all my M3 friends and def. be going back:thumb:


----------



## M3 VUN (Oct 2, 2010)

qstix said:


> Looking fantastic :thumb: I also love Carbon Black..
> 
> I wonder how it handles, I know the Sessantas don't like running different widths, Ie narrow fronts wide rears unless all Sessantas on all corners..


Its handles pretty good:devil:

I have had a wee issue with my goodrige brakeline so am not able to completely floor it but should be able to really hammer it.


----------



## M3 VUN (Oct 2, 2010)

UBRWGN said:


> Some nice mods on the car as well....


Yeah, I think I have finish with the mods on her. Don't want to over do it.


----------



## M3 VUN (Oct 2, 2010)

Pandy said:


> That car has got a banging stance :argie:


I love the wide stance on these cars.

I am running some mean offsets with the rears rolled and flared:thumb:


----------



## M3 VUN (Oct 2, 2010)

ads2k said:


> That looks the *mutts nuts* mate :thumb:


Thanks bud


----------



## M3 VUN (Oct 2, 2010)

dsms said:


> Holy cow, paint was hazed and trashed! Outstanding work!


I thought the paint was quite actually for a 6 year old.

I reckon all those scratches was put on by Rob:lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

M3 VUN said:


> I reckon all those scratches was put on by Rob:lol:


Welcome to the forum Vu and thanks for the kind words.

Had to jazz the correction effect up, so had the kids wash it for you with a brillo pad.:lol:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Cracking correction on a stunning car - the e46 m3 will always be a fave of mine :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

amazing work


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)

*** paper gap on those rear arches!!! crikey
nice work rob as always


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

nice work, lovely car!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work Rob.

My friends bodyshop has done some of the work on that car (splitter, CSL bootlid, trim inlays, engine etc) and he told me at the time it was booked in for a much needed detail! Good to see it restored to it's former glory :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

d8ean said:


> *** paper gap on those rear arches!!! crikey
> nice work rob as always


Cheers Dean, was certainly fun getting in and around the arches.



Refined Detail said:


> Nice work Rob.
> 
> My friends bodyshop has done some of the work on that car (splitter, CSL bootlid, trim inlays, engine etc) and he told me at the time it was booked in for a much needed detail! Good to see it restored to it's former glory :thumb:


Thanks matey, some nice work done by the painter.:thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

good work rob. this one escaped me only just seen it


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

looks like theres a wetsanding mark on the bonnet there


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gotamintvtr said:


> good work rob. this one escaped me only just seen it


Cheers bud, yep they don't hang around near the top of the page for long these days.:lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gotamintvtr said:


> looks like theres a wetsanding mark on the bonnet there


No a solitary cloud, obviously making them too shiny.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work mate :thumb:


----------

